# Teen Titans coming back 2013



## GameWinner (Jun 9, 2012)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG​http://www.nickandmo...etwork-in-2013/​


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 9, 2012)

It looks like the new aim is laughter. I enjoyed the original series because it was kind of dark (Raven's father was pretty much Satan), kinda funny, and fairly dramatic. It was a really good cartoon in many respects.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 9, 2012)

Um, cool?

I remember watching the series here and there when it first aired. It wasn't awful by any means, but it just wasn't that great either. From what I remember, it had a real problem with tone; there's absolutely nothing wrong with a show balancing humorous and dramatic elements, but there does need to be a balance. One episode of the show would be wacky, unrestrained silliness while the next might attempt a dark and gritty story line. 

This isn't the worst series in the world or anything, of course not, but there are tons of other shows I'd prefer to see come back in its place.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Jun 9, 2012)

......What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

I loved Teen Titans, it was the Avatar before Avatar (blending anime and cartoon styles together), yet it immersed itself in American themes and showed contemporary problems, as well as being dark and emotional whenever it wanted to be.

However, this isn't it.  This is a sort of "spin-off" that is made to be completely comedic, sort of like a Sketch Comedy (though, noting the trailer, it might have a story).


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 9, 2012)

They'd better bring back the eeriness and dark sides to it.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jun 9, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> They'd better bring back the eeriness and dark sides to it.


... With that kind of graphics It'll be hard to take this show seriously.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Jun 9, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> They'd better bring back the eeriness and dark sides to it.


And not this happy go lucky looking bullshit.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> They'd better bring back the eeriness and dark sides to it.


This is a comedic spin-off, so I doubt that they will.



> DC Nation, Cartoon Network’s home for action-packed animated series and original shorts based on characters from DC Comics (Saturdays 10:00-11:00 a.m. ET/PT), will soon be joined by a new generation of superheroes as Teen Titans Go!,* a brand-new half-hour comedy-action series inspired by Warner Bros. Animation’s original fan-favorite series Teen Titans, shows the humorous side of being a teenage hero.*
> 
> Teen Titans Go! features the return of Robin, Starfire, Raven, Beast Boy and Cyborg in *all-new, comedic adventures. Character-driven comedy *is the order of the day as this new take on the super hero series focuses on the *funny business* that happens between saving the world and living together as teenagers without adult supervision. They may be super heroes who save the world every day … but somebody still has to do the laundry! With the ability to turn into any animal or detach their robotic limbs, teenage pranks reach a whole new level. And even super heroes have to take Driver’s Ed. to get a license – especially after wrecking the Batmobile on an unauthorized joy ride to impress a girl!


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 9, 2012)

i am just happy to see the best version of starfire back cuz in the comics shes a slut


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> i am just happy to see the best version of starfire back cuz in the comics shes a slut


I see nothing wrong with that.

...Nor do I see a difference between that and the cartoon.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 9, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Fibrizo said:
> 
> 
> > i am just happy to see the best version of starfire back cuz in the comics shes a slut
> ...



there nothing wrong with that but gets old seem her fuck every damn guy she comes across

and were in the cartoon di she went around looking for guys to fuck ?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 9, 2012)

It's...fucking....CUTE.....ಠ_ಠ



Giggtysword344 said:


> ......What the fuck is this shit?



a Meme is worth 1,000 words.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 9, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> i am just happy to see the best version of starfire back cuz in the comics shes a slut


 Seriously? Lol

I liked it, untilled I seen what you guys are talking about...


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2012)

I came in here hoping CN came to their senses and finally brought back one of their best action shows, only to see this...(╯ಠ_ಠ）╯ ┻━┻


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

[yt]zp5qXejJIF8[/yt]


----------



## Narayan (Jun 9, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Fibrizo said:
> ...


in my lifetime i have seen around a dozen versions spiderman, batman, superman, etc. so i am not surprised if she's portrayed differently in the comics. there's some you like, some you don't. but for starfire, comic one seems fine. you're just hang up with a pure starfire.
was it also like this for the fans of the actress playing the role of hermoine granger?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, I remember the EP that came from. Lol


----------



## Gahars (Jun 9, 2012)

machomuu said:


> [yt]zp5qXejJIF8[/yt]



It's funny because she hears babysitter and says she will sit on the babies! Normal people don't say things like that!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 9, 2012)

This really should just be filler for the real series and not it's own series.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 9, 2012)

One of the only good shows on Cartoon Network shows has been severely degraded. Not looking forward to this shit at all.

Thank goodness for Legend of Korra.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

As I said, this is meant to be a sort of "Sketch Comedy"; taking it to be a serious continuation to the original series would be a grave mistake.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 9, 2012)

machomuu said:


> As I said, this is meant to be a sort of "Sketch Comedy"; taking it to be a serious continuation to the original series would be a grave mistake.



Why would anyone over the age of 12 watch a "sketch comedy" kids series? Like it works for Adventure Time and to some extent the Regular Show but that's because a lot of their jokes are for an older audience, and generally shows with a broader appeal (like Avatar) have such an appeal because they're a lot deeper than they appear.

When you grow older you'll probably find the terrible child humor to be... childish. At this point they may as well watch like... Community or The Office or some other type of sitcom.

I guess it's going for the typical younger audience but it's a shame to see a show that doesn't go for anything more.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > As I said, this is meant to be a sort of "Sketch Comedy"; taking it to be a serious continuation to the original series would be a grave mistake.
> ...


That's probably because it is aimed at younger audiences, SD features usually are.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 10, 2012)

dont like the style... i mean, come on, why not make a young justice like teen titans show? instead of an even more powerpuff girls like reboot?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 10, 2012)

Why, CN, why.


----------



## Sylar1 (Jun 10, 2012)

XD Starfire looks so cute.

I'll probably watch an episode or two and get bored


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 10, 2012)

I heard about this the other day, I then spent the rest of the day convincing myself it wasn't real. 
(Remember when CN was good?)


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 11, 2012)

DC animated shows tend to be very good, even the Green Lantern one is pretty decent.

This is monumentally shit and the jokes are too obvious even for 8 year olds.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 15, 2012)

uh i like the original show art style better than the chibi like art style there aiming for the new show


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 15, 2012)

Meh, while i knew it wasnt going to be super serious, i was ATLEAST hoping it'd be close to the original series. The skits are just too saturday morning for me....


----------

